# New MTB Budget £1000 - £1500



## Jim77 (20 Jul 2008)

I am looking for a new MTB I hope to be using the Cycle to Work Scheme and want to use a LBS. One of my LBS stocks Specialized, the other Orbea and Scott. 

What would people recommend for this budget from these brands?

I am new to MTB and want to ride all round trails in North Wales (where I live) I am not looking for anything too daredevil and how fast I go is not an issue. I am looking for something that is an all rounder and comfortable, so I have been thinking full suspension. It would need to be fairly light so I can take it on and off a roof rack without taking the front wheel off.


----------



## Jim77 (21 Jul 2008)

I have been looking at :

Orbea Alu Comp £999

Orbea Alu Race £1125

Scott Aspect FX 15 £1049

or

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp £1500

Please advise!!


----------



## Mr Pig (21 Jul 2008)

Why do you want to spend that much? Are you sure you want or need a full suspension bike?


----------



## sheddy (21 Jul 2008)

Please please please please you don't need full sus for commuting. Honest. 
Better to spend a few hundred in order to find out what you need and then go ballistic later. 
And don't go to Halfords


----------



## dodgy (21 Jul 2008)

The OP said this "I am new to MTB and want to ride all round trails in North Wales (where I live) ", I think he is actually looking for full suspension.

Dave.


----------



## barq (21 Jul 2008)

Knowing that area, and the trails, I'd say full suspension is a good idea. I know people who've been pretty happy with their Stumpjumpers.


----------



## dodgy (21 Jul 2008)

I have a Stumpjumper (it's a slightly more expensive model than the OP mentions) and it's a cracker. Zero maintenance issues in the 3 years I've had it.

Jim, you mention Orbea and Scott, I take it you're referring to the Eureka Cycle sports shop near Queensferry?

Dave.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jul 2008)

Does the Cycle to Work scheme go above £1000? I thought that was the top limit.


----------



## dodgy (21 Jul 2008)

It's technically a £1000 upper limit, but some retailers will turn a blind eye and let you top up over the limit. I've no idea what happens if you get rumbled though.

Dave.


----------



## Jim77 (21 Jul 2008)

The limit the scheme offers you is £1000 but it does say on the cycle scheme website that you can top up the amount yourself if you want. There is nothing dodgy about it. 

I am looking for riding the trails as I said. I have been to a Specialized shop and the stump jumper does look great and it is surprising light too. So is this bike much better than the Orbea and Scott bikes i have listed above? Is it worth the extra £500? It does appear to have better rear suspension, is this correct?


----------



## dodgy (21 Jul 2008)

Basically you're asking if a Stumpjumper is better than a Scott or Orbea, but since we don't know which models you're talking about, it's not really that easy to answer.

Dave.


----------



## Jim77 (21 Jul 2008)

Stumpjumper or:

Something of an similar value from Scott or Orbea e.g.

- Scott Genius MC-40

-- Orbea Alu Race

or

- Orbea Rallon FR

or anything (out of the 3 makes only) that you think is better please.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## dodgy (21 Jul 2008)

Sorry Jim, I'm a dufus, you clarified the models in your second post 

Anyway, since you're buying tax efficiently, it's the more expensive Stumpjumper that I would be going for.

I have a Stumpy FSR 120 Pro that I bought in 2005, it's been such a fantastic bike. To be honest, in a given price range, there are usually strong similarities in componentry between one brand and another. What you need to do is find the frame design and ride you like at a certain price point. For instance, I ruled out many brands based almost entirely on aesthetics and I finally settled on the Stumpy based on the dealer I was buying from and how competent they were in terms of customer service.

If you're riding fairly hard-core offroad and intend to do fairly long offroad day rides, I could recommend the Stumpy. If you feel it is likely you will be doing some road riding, look for features such as suspension lockout (to firm up the ride and reduce power loss in the suspension).

I'm sorry, I've never ridden the Orbea or Scott models. Again, are you buying from Eureka Cycle Sports for the Orbea and Scott?

Dave.


----------



## Jim77 (23 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Sorry Jim, I'm a dufus, you clarified the models in your second post
> 
> Anyway, since you're buying tax efficiently, it's the more expensive Stumpjumper that I would be going for.
> 
> ...



I have looked there yes, as well as looking at the specialized concept store in chester, still to make up my mind.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2008)

You could go over to Llandegla http://www.coedllandegla.com/ and hire one of the bikes there to get a feel for what you're looking for? Might at least help you to rule out full suspension - or not.

Dave.


----------



## Jim77 (23 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> You could go over to Llandegla http://www.coedllandegla.com/ and hire one of the bikes there to get a feel for what you're looking for? Might at least help you to rule out full suspension - or not.
> 
> Dave.



What other routes / courses in North Wales would you recommend?

I do like the look of the easy courses (I don't want to put myself off!) in Landegla, do you have any idea of what bikes they hire?


----------



## Jim77 (23 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Sorry Jim, I'm a dufus, you clarified the models in your second post
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I've never ridden the Orbea or Scott models. Again, are you buying from Eureka Cycle Sports for the Orbea and Scott?
> ...




Why do you ask about Eureka Cycle Sports btw, have you bought bikes from there in the past?


----------



## ratty2k (24 Jul 2008)

Hire bikes at Llandegla are/ were (not been for ages) Kona hardtails. I think you can do test rides but am not sure on the proceedure for doing so.
IMO, if you are mainly going to be sticking to trail centers a long[ish] travel hardtail would fit the bill nicely something with around 130mm of travel. Much more pedal efficient on man made trails where it never really gets that rough and in the £1000- £1500 mark there's some nice ones to be had.


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2008)

Jim77 said:


> Why do you ask about Eureka Cycle Sports btw, have you bought bikes from there in the past?



Only reason for asking was passing curiosity and also that you won't go far wrong there, Keith is a top bloke and very fair. You'll also get good advice from him.

Dave.


----------



## Destry (29 Jul 2008)

If you are actually going to cycle to work and don't work half way up a mountain, I would think hard before buying a full suspension bike because they are inevitably pretty heavy and no fun whatsover to ride on-road. For light cross-country, which I think is what you are talking about, many people use hardtails and some are even dispensing with front suspension to save weight and get more precise steering. A hardtail is fine on-road, especially if you can afford a second set of wheels kitted out with road tyres.

For a full suspension, you would be hard put to better the Stumpy, which gets fabulous reviews, although I'm surprised the Kona Four Deluxe (if you can get one), which has one of the new Kona scandium frames, doesn't make your shortlist. I think either of those two bikes, which come from manufacturers with long and illustrious pedigrees in this field, would be much better than the Orbea.

For a hardtail, the Scott Scale range is supposed to be fantastic -- incredibly light and stiff. Konas always score for great handling, and their new Scandium frames are both light and comfortable. The Genesis range seems like top value, especially if a more comfortable (but heavier) frame appeals. I looked into hardtails a lot a few months ago, and these were the bikes that stood out.

It's worth bearing in mind that at the price you are talking about, the hardtails are race bikes for which weight is everything -- most of the components work brilliantly anway -- and they are built for people who on the whole replace their bikes quite often. They are tough when ridden as intended, but fragile when it comes to accidental knocks and bumps -- you can easily ding an expensive lightweight frame with your knee or by banging up too hard against a lamppost, for instance! Come off one, and there is a higher chance of a write-off than with a cheaper, heavier bike.

The same is true of full suspension bikes -- except that there really aren't any cheaper full sussers that are worth buying at all. Below a grand, they are heavy just to look at and constantly need repairing.

This is not to put you off an expensive bike -- they really are a lot better than cheap ones, especially the frame, forks and wheels. Personally, I have never hesitated to spend as much as I could afford and then some because I think riding really great bikes is hugely exhilarating!

Of course, the best and most important thing you can do is ignore all this pontificating and try the bikes out yourself -- one or other will just feel right. Years ago I had narrowed the choice down to a Kona or a Cannondale. I was convinced I would go for the Kona, but when I got on the Cannondale (F600), I just felt completely dialled in, and I had my credit card out within two minutes. Then I had my credit card out again and again for three years because although it is a beautiful bike and a Headshok is the best short-travel suspension unit on the market when it works, it is almost impossible to service and there are very few mechanics who have mastered them. I lost count of the number of times I paid fifty quid to have mine "serviced" at wretched Evans...

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## GilesM (30 Jul 2008)

This is another option, just to confuse.

If you would like a bike that you can use for commutting and trails and will give you lots of room to grow as you get more experienced/confident/extreme (all possibles) off road this could help, the components are very good and with the Fox Talas RLC 100-120-140mm fork upgrade you would have a bike capable of many things, and as already mentioned another set of wheels with road tyres for the ride to work. 

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/p7-pro-upg.php

Whatever you do, as already mentioned stay hardtail otherwise your road rides will be a tad hard, and a front fork that can lock out will also help, climbing on the road with a suspension fork stealing all of your energy is not fun. Hardtails are also the best way to learn all of the best skills for hte off road riding.

Giles


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2008)

Awesome bike, plus it's British made, and riding an Orange gives you instant credibility with other MTBers! 

I agree with everything Giles says here.


----------



## Jim77 (30 Jul 2008)

dodgy said:


> Only reason for asking was passing curiosity and also that you won't go far wrong there, Keith is a top bloke and very fair. You'll also get good advice from him.
> 
> Dave.



Great thanks. I have been in there and it seems like a good set up, very friendly and informative as you have said.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Jul 2008)

All of the wales trail centres are rideable on a hardtail (I've done them all), and there are also some brilliant, challenging off road loops in the berwyns and clwydians which do not require full suspension,in fact you're better off on a hardtail because the climbs are enormous. For £1500 you can get a LOT of hardtail for your money - something really beautiful, and they also make you a better, more precise rider.


----------



## GilesM (1 Aug 2008)

> I agree with everything Giles says here.



Not something you'd see Flying Monkey write too often, just shows how agreeable life is when we all talk about cycling and bikes, just keep off that Politics and Enviroment stuff

Giles


----------

